# Provincial Nominee Program: Not Met



## Kinetic (Aug 11, 2014)

i find the following in the express entry profile :
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Federal Skilled Worker Met	
Provincial Nominee Program	Not Met

Can someone Help me to understand why my express entry listed Provincial Nominee program as Not Met ?


----------



## ctaylor (May 13, 2015)

If you don't have a provincial nomination then you don't meet the requirements. In other words, meet the requirements to apply under provincial nomination you have to have a provincial nomination.


----------

